# Road rage



## skribs (Aug 19, 2019)

Thoughts I've had this weekend on dealing with road rage:

Do not get out of your car to confront the other person.  
Crack your window to talk to them, do not roll it all the way down.
Take pictures or video.  Make sure you get the other person, their car, and their license plate if you have to file a police report.  If you have a dash cam, make sure you save the footage before it loops.
Do nothing to escalate the situation.  Be respectful and courteous, even as you stand your ground.
As soon as the other person threatens violence, call 911.  (Or if the road rage is in response to a collision, call 911).
Comments, critiques, criticisms?


----------



## jobo (Aug 19, 2019)

skribs said:


> Thoughts I've had this weekend on dealing with road rage:
> 
> Do not get out of your car to confront the other person.
> Crack your window to talk to them, do not roll it all the way down.
> ...


I seem get quite a lot of road rage these days, people generally seem more inclined to fly off the handle over nothing much, that and I'm looking old, drive an old man's car and drive slowly all of which seems to make it more likely, I generally just completely ignore them unless they push it. I cant be bother getting into high speed duals with people, just let them get on with their day, they will find someone else to shout and gesture at in a few hundred yards, particularly if they have a car full .


though I've had people follow me of the road to make their point, that ive delayed them so much that their prepared to waste another 10 mins arguing about it. they tend to change their mind when I leap out and they see how big I am and I'm armed with half a pool cue


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 19, 2019)

I get the feeling some of them might not work so well if they pull a weapon or punch your side window in.    You don't really want to be trapped in a car and if you cant drive away you are basically stuck in your car.   (presuming no firearm)  

and yes you an pull up a few videos of people getting knocked out from someone outside the car, grated a portion of them the person could have driven away or they rolled the window down.    Make sure its not finger width as i think its semi easy to break the window if you pull it towards you in a way, and then some have safety mechanisms which roll the window down if they detect a obstruction.    If you do roll it down.  

thats mainly a compliant for the first one as it could be the tactically superior decision to get out sometimes.  (baring the little tangent about the windows)


you should have a dash cam in this day and age really anyway, or a helmet camera (if its a motorbike or ATV).       Oh on that definitely dismount if you are getting road raged on a motorbike.  If you cant drive off anyway.    You definitely do not want your motorbike on-top of you and someone kicking your body, kudos to motorcyclists though, they get to wear armour when they ride.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 19, 2019)

Keep a saftey distance between you and the the car in front. 

Then you can drive off.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 19, 2019)

Just obey the rules of the road, drive the speed limit and simply realize that you share space with other people.

And for the love if God, quit trying to get one car length ahead. Every time someone does this, we wind up at the same red light.

Never could understand that.


----------



## skribs (Aug 19, 2019)

@drop bear @Guthrie 

What about in a parking lot?


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 19, 2019)

skribs said:


> @drop bear @Guthrie
> 
> What about in a parking lot?


Well, that is the wild west


----------



## drop bear (Aug 19, 2019)

skribs said:


> @drop bear @Guthrie
> 
> What about in a parking lot?



Reverse park.


----------



## jobo (Aug 19, 2019)

Rat said:


> I get the feeling some of them might not work so well if they pull a weapon or punch your side window in.    You don't really want to be trapped in a car and if you cant drive away you are basically stuck in your car.   (presuming no firearm)
> 
> and yes you an pull up a few videos of people getting knocked out from someone outside the car, grated a portion of them the person could have driven away or they rolled the window down.    Make sure its not finger width as i think its semi easy to break the window if you pull it towards you in a way, and then some have safety mechanisms which roll the window down if they detect a obstruction.    If you do roll it down.
> 
> ...


have you ever tried to punch a car side window in ?? it's a very quick way to a broken hand


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2019)

It seems to me that people get more worked up/emotional when suffering road rage than over anything else in their daily lives. I find myself worked up as well when someone does something dangerous/stupid around my car.

I don't really understand the emotional feeling I get. Nor do I understand it in others.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 19, 2019)

jobo said:


> have you ever tried to punch a car side window in ?? it's a very quick way to a broken hand



Seen it done, and if you cant reverse or move either direction a  blunt object can be applied to break it.   

And then motorcyclists wear Armour usually, so if you get into a issue with them, any good one usually has some padded gloves on.   And i think a lot of contention is usually had with them.    And then adrenaline does some weird things sometimes.    Here is one video of it happening: 




@drop bear   See now both of those are good and i think are taught in defensive driving classes.      Reverse parking has the better advantage of being able to drive away quicker as you acing the direction in which you will leave the parking spot and you also have better viability through your front window.       At least in plenty of situations its probably better to reverse park.  (if you can anyway)


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 19, 2019)

If they stick their head in the window roll it up and start gnawing their nose off. They will think they are stuck in Hannibal Lecters car!






Road rage is very bad nowadays. People are burnt out and will snap over nothing. Some fat lady with a car full of kids in a van was going to get out to fight me...over nothing. That is what is crazy, no tire squealing or crashes. Just get a little too close nowadays and that is enough. Keep your distance and drive extra slow, defensively. You gotta. I've almost been hit a few times the last month _and was not even moving._

Make sure you got your pepper, baton and gun if allowed. Brits can only have a sock with a bar of soap in it and sharp pencils.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 19, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Reverse park.



Yes, I try to not have to back up. No extra stress. Our world is packed like rats. Things can be clear then in 1 second loaded with people out of nowhere.


----------



## jobo (Aug 19, 2019)

Rat said:


> Seen it done, and if you cant reverse or move either direction a  blunt object can be applied to break it.
> 
> And then motorcyclists wear Armour usually, so if you get into a issue with them, any good one usually has some padded gloves on.   And i think a lot of contention is usually had with them.    And then adrenaline does some weird things sometimes.    Here is one video of it happening:
> 
> ...


no you haven't not outside of a movie, it can be a challenge to break them with a brick


----------



## pdg (Aug 19, 2019)

In supermarket car parks I always drive in to the space forwards - it means I don't have to mess about trying to get a trolley or armfuls of bags down between the cars and struggle opening the boot with another car parked 6" away from my bumper (or a wall/fence).

Never had the slightest issue backing out, just go slow and, most importantly, turn my head to actually look where I'm going...


----------



## donald1 (Aug 19, 2019)

The trick is to convince any would be attackers your crazier than them. Do not be afraid to get weird.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 19, 2019)

skribs said:


> Thoughts I've had this weekend on dealing with road rage:
> 
> Do not get out of your car to confront the other person.





> Crack your window to talk to them, do not roll it all the way down.



Nobody who's raging is going to get close enough to my car to talk to me.  They walk up to my car, I leave.  If I have to drive over them to do that, so be it.



> Take pictures or video.  Make sure you get the other person, their car, and their license plate if you have to file a police report.  If you have a dash cam, make sure you save the footage before it loops.
> Do nothing to escalate the situation.  Be respectful and courteous, even as you stand your ground.
> As soon as the other person threatens violence, call 911.  (Or if the road rage is in response to a collision, call 911).
> Comments, critiques, criticisms?



1) Do not be an *** when driving.
2) Do not retaliate when you get cut off, etc.
3) If someone wants to rage at you, leave.  Don't engage them in conversation, hand gestures, or even eye contact.
4) Don't get out of your car.
5) If they get out of their car and come towards you, leave.   By whatever means.

I am not a lawyer, this is not legal advice.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 20, 2019)

skribs said:


> Thoughts I've had this weekend on dealing with road rage:
> 
> Do not get out of your car to confront the other person.
> Crack your window to talk to them, do not roll it all the way down.
> ...


Most cases of road rage I've run into, there was room to drive away. I'll go out of my way - miss a turn, etc. - to take their opportunity away. I'll stay on freeways (motorways, I think, in the UK) to avoid being stopped with them at a light. If I must be stopped near them, I go with DB's suggestion and try to leave a drive-out escape route. If they approach the car, I'm on high alert. I don't roll my window down at all (rolled up, it's harder to break) if someone looks angry. If the car is in a position where I'm not going to be able to drive away, I'd probably prefer to be outside the car, but that has never happened to me.

One definite suggestion: don't go home while they are or could be around. You don't want to lead them to (or even near) your house.

And remember this is often not even about you. I had a guy absolutely lose it because I gave a quick honk when he stayed still at a green light for a couple of seconds. Turns out his car had stalled (I had assumed he was just distracted and hadn't noticed the light change). Apparently I was supposed to be able to tell that, and he completely lost his mind about the quick honk. I drove around him and his car when he came charging back at me yelling that it was stalled. He got back in his car (which then started) and chased me on the highway for almost 10 minutes. Obviously, that guy was having a very bad day (maybe bad year), and I was just the one that tipped him over the edge that moment. He might even have been a nice guy, under normal circumstances. So I just let him use up some of that energy at a safe speed (since he's pacing me, I get to choose the speed), and when he gave up I drove on to where I wanted to go.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 20, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Nobody who's raging is going to get close enough to my car to talk to me.  They walk up to my car, I leave.  If I have to drive over them to do that, so be it.
> 
> 1) Do not be an *** when driving.
> 2) Do not retaliate when you get cut off, etc.
> ...



This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2019)

Rat said:


> I get the feeling some of them might not work so well if they pull a weapon or punch your side window in.    You don't really want to be trapped in a car and if you cant drive away you are basically stuck in your car.   (presuming no firearm)
> 
> and yes you an pull up a few videos of people getting knocked out from someone outside the car, grated a portion of them the person could have driven away or they rolled the window down.    Make sure its not finger width as i think its semi easy to break the window if you pull it towards you in a way, and then some have safety mechanisms which roll the window down if they detect a obstruction.    If you do roll it down.
> 
> ...


I don't know how factual this is; A Car & Driver article said car windows and doors are designed such that the window has much more safety when the window is completely closed. Makes sense to me since the window would be wrapped in the frame.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2019)

skribs said:


> @drop bear @Guthrie
> 
> What about in a parking lot?


Fair enough, but what happened to provoke the other person into following you into a parking lot? If they are attacking you for other motives (robbing) it is no longer road rage related.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 20, 2019)

If you’re stuck in a spot you can’t drive out of and the other person gets out of their car, unbuckle your seatbelt. If stuff hits the fan, at least you’re not locked into a seat. There’s no way to duck when you’re buckled in.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2019)

jobo said:


> have you ever tried to punch a car side window in ?? it's a very quick way to a broken hand


Agree. 
Back in the '80's I was obsessed with Jeeps. CJ's mainly. They had a flat windshield that was surprisingly easy to break/chip. Usually caused by the person 4-wheeling in front of you kicking up a rock. A few time after a windshield had been chipped, in a fit of rage I would punch the windshield and could essentially shatter it where the punch landed. A windshield is safety glass so they stay intact. Not a smart idea to smash the windshield right in front of the drivers seat since it is hard to see driving home.
Side windows are convex, they bow out. Makes them much harder to break. Yeah, I found that out the hard way.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2019)

Rat said:


> Seen it done, and if you cant reverse or move either direction a  blunt object can be applied to break it.
> 
> And then motorcyclists wear Armour usually, so if you get into a issue with them, any good one usually has some padded gloves on.   And i think a lot of contention is usually had with them.    And then adrenaline does some weird things sometimes.    Here is one video of it happening:
> 
> ...


What I took out of the video is how fast it all happened. Wish the video had been longer. 
Not sure why the cyclist was so far to the center of the street though.


----------



## skribs (Aug 20, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> One definite suggestion: don't go home while they are or could be around. You don't want to lead them to (or even near) your house.



Except if it happens right outside your house...



dvcochran said:


> Fair enough, but what happened to provoke the other person into following you into a parking lot? If they are attacking you for other motives (robbing) it is no longer road rage related.



The inciting incident can often be in a parking lot.  Contested parking spot, confusion over right-of-way through the driveways....


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 20, 2019)

skribs said:


> Except if it happens right outside your house...



Even then, weight it up with giving away where you live, or driving to a police station or the like.   Obviously unless you literally pull into your drive or something like that, consideration you should make anyway.   and then what good would it do if you run to your house and dont have anyone in there to help or any weapons? they might just pursue you and kick your head in inside your own house.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 20, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Makes sense to me since the window would be wrapped in the frame.



Semi brain fart moment, i forgot what closed meant for car windows for a second there, but they might be more homogeneous if they are fully closed, you only need to compromise it slightly then the window is shattering anyway.  By merit of, you cant lever it as easily. 

If it partly down you can lever it by pushing it (or punching) against the frame, or you can pull it towards you after you grab it.  Obviously i have seen more videos of police break the windows by pulling it towards them if they have their hands/fingers in there, but you can lever something either way.

It might be more valid for some cars, they are all made differently and each country has separate standards and even then some go out of their way to surpass them some get by on the bare minimum.  Im hardly a engineer, but by above logic of there being no real lever to aid you in compromising it, makes sense.

Sorry for double post, in regards to the video, its all i could find on that incident.       Shame more things like that arent published really, no idea who made it first or even if that was the original or not.       There is how ever a video of someone doing the street fighter bonus level of destroying a car in real life, where he punches the windows out i think.   On the topic of that, here it is:






skipped a little of the intro though as it was just a clip from the game.

Addendum: correction he kicks out the side windows barring one.


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2019)

Rat said:


> Semi brain fart moment, i forgot what closed meant for car windows for a second there, but they might be more homogeneous if they are fully closed, you only need to compromise it slightly then the window is shattering anyway.  By merit of, you cant lever it as easily.
> 
> If it partly down you can lever it by pushing it (or punching) against the frame, or you can pull it towards you after you grab it.  Obviously i have seen more videos of police break the windows by pulling it towards them if they have their hands/fingers in there, but you can lever something either way.
> 
> ...


hmm, at least in some aspects that car has been pre weakened. as he has definitely weaken some aspects, then it uncertain if he has weaken all of them. go to the scrap yard and try and RIP a bonet( hood for our american friends) off with you bare hands. youl still be there at xmas


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 20, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I don't know how factual this is; A Car & Driver article said car windows and doors are designed such that the window has much more safety when the window is completely closed. Makes sense to me since the window would be wrapped in the frame.



It is very difficult to punch in most modern car side windows.  However, with a spark plug, it takes so little pressure you can do it accidentally.  A lot of bikers carry broken spark plug for that particular reason, I hear.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 20, 2019)

Rat said:


> I get the feeling some of them might not work so well if they pull a weapon or punch your side window in.    You don't really want to be trapped in a car and if you cant drive away you are basically stuck in your car.   (presuming no firearm)



Presuming no one snuck up on me, I don't believe I would let anyone get that close to my vehicle while they were on foot.

You can generally drive away.  It might oblige you to make a speed bump of an angry idiot who doesn't realize cars are bigger than people, but hey.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 20, 2019)

Rat said:


> Semi brain fart moment, i forgot what closed meant for car windows for a second there, but they might be more homogeneous if they are fully closed, you only need to compromise it slightly then the window is shattering anyway.  By merit of, you cant lever it as easily.
> 
> If it partly down you can lever it by pushing it (or punching) against the frame, or you can pull it towards you after you grab it.  Obviously i have seen more videos of police break the windows by pulling it towards them if they have their hands/fingers in there, but you can lever something either way.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


>


Video did not work Bill.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2019)

jobo said:


> hmm, at least in some aspects that car has been pre weakened. as he has definitely weaken some aspects, then it uncertain if he has weaken all of them. go to the scrap yard and try and RIP a bonet( hood for our american friends) off with you bare hands. youl still be there at xmas


Regardless, he still beat the crap out of a metal car. I wondered if he had his legs wrapped up to avoid cuts.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Never ever escalate the situation and never ever honk back 
Just be passive because many are insane and have guns


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Invisibleflash said:


> Brits can only have a sock with a bar of soap in it and sharp pencils.



In a self defence situation we are legally allowed to use anything to hand, and use reasonable force to defend ourselves or others, reasonable means what it needs to mean up to and including killing the attacker. Some find a 6 foot narwhal tusk does the job, this was not just to protect but to also apprehend an attacker who had already killed. That person is being awarded a civil honour for bravery so don't think us Brits are ever unarmed.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 2, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> In a self defence situation we are legally allowed to use anything to hand, and use reasonable force to defend ourselves or others, reasonable means what it needs to mean up to and including killing the attacker. Some find a 6 foot narwhal tusk does the job, this was not just to protect but to also apprehend an attacker who had already killed. That person is being awarded a civil honour for bravery so don't think us Brits are ever unarmed.



I had to look that one up (was not familiar with Narwhal(e)). I give Mr. Frost big Kudos for the awareness to find a very non-typical weapon from his environment in short order.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I had to look that one up (was not familiar with Narwhal(e)). I give Mr. Frost big Kudos for the awareness to find a very non-typical weapon from his environment in short order.




It's brilliant isn't it! There were two on the wall of the Fishmongers' Guild Hall where the stabbings took place, he took one down and ran after the attacker. Another chap took a fire extinguisher, spraying it in the attackers eyes. All the people who stopped the attacker were so brave, he had a 'suicide vest' on which they only knew later was fake. The police came and shot him dead because they also didn't know it was fake, which frankly is fine in just about all our eyes though a few thought he should have just been arrested. ( imagine an eye rolling emoji here from me)
In case people want to see it ( the chap taking the knife away is a off duty policeman)
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...re-extinguisher-video-terrorism-a9227146.html


----------



## JP3 (Jan 3, 2020)

jobo said:


> though I've had people follow me of the road to make their point, that ive delayed them so much that their prepared to waste another 10 mins arguing about it. they tend to change their mind when I leap out and they see how big I am and I'm armed with half a pool cue



Probably the skinny end of the cue, and you use it with proper whippy hand & wrist action escrima style, eh?

Nahh, probably not.  Agree witht he point about people perceiving being delayed in getting where they are/were going... and then extending their delay just so they can complain about it. It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 3, 2020)

Sorry, but someone has to say it "Is that a Narwhal tusk or are you just happy..."

Again...my sincere apologies. My inner 15 year old boy sometimes still overpowers me.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jan 4, 2020)

Drive around in full uniform with your black belt on, then a road rager might think twice about getting agressive.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2020)

RTKDCMB said:


> Drive around in full uniform with your black belt on, then a road rager might think twice about getting agressive.




or they may see it as a challenge. As they get out of their shouting 'so you think you're hard then'. I've lost count of the times civilians have done this to military personnel.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 4, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> or they may see it as a challenge. As they get out of their shouting 'so you think you're hard then'. I've lost count of the times civilians have done this to military personnel.



I agree. I find that rank and status in traditional martial arts invites more negative attention than it discourages. That's one of several reasons that I stay pretty private about it.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 14, 2020)

I was driving home from work today and had a guy slam on his brakes and turn his car diagonally blocking the road in front of me.  Admittedly i was following him too close however not intentionally i just wasnt paying attention.  I drive 2 hours each way to work so i turn on a podcast and kinda zone out listening and driving.
So when he first stopped in the road i thought he was having a problem so I slowed down and was starting to get out to see if they were ok.  Then i realized he was jumping out of his car screaming at me.  
I just pulled my door closed threw the car in drive and drove around him.  He punched my passenger side window as I passed and i could see him holding his hand in the rear view as I drove away pretty sure his hand didn't feel good.  
I fell bad for tailgating him but damn dude he needs to relax I wasnt even behind him that long I just turned onto that road so it was for less than 3 miles.


----------

